

The Rise of the "Game Mechanic in a Box" - ryanelkins
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/the_rise_of_the_game_mechanic_in_a_box.php

======
ryanelkins
This is the basic service we are building right now. The interesting part for
me was the revenue model the author mentioned, where the whole thing is paid
for by advertisers. We have currently been exploring primarily driving revenue
by charging the site owners.

I'm still trying to sort out how I feel about the approach of using it as a
extended ad model.

